# Multiples of 12 pieces in an opus



## teccomin (Mar 21, 2008)

Just throwing out a curious question, whats with the multiples of 12?
Paganini wrote 24 caprices
Chopin wrote 24 preludes and 12+12 etudes
Schumann wrote 12 Symphonic Etudes
Liszt wrote 12 transcendental etudes
Debussy wrote 12+12 preludes and 12 etudes
Scriabin wrote a group of 12 etudes and a group of 24 preludes
In each book of Bach's Well-tempered Clavier, theres 24 preludes and fugues


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You want to know why all those sets of Preludes, Etudes, etc. are either 12 or 24? It's because they are composed so that every key (major and/or minor) is played. There are 12 notes in the full octave.


----------



## teccomin (Mar 21, 2008)

Makes jolly sense  thanks.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

don't forget Pierre Rode's 24 Caprices for solo violin.
I think Paganini's caprices had key repeated, so not entirely got A to G keys.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

OR are things multiples of 6 or even of 3?


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

A lot of Vivaldi's published works were in sets of 12 concerti: op3, op6, op12...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I see you have no clue... let me enlighten you... these numbers... tell us... when... the... world... s....h....a...l....l......e....n.................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................................
......................................................................... D!


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

teccomin said:


> Just throwing out a curious question, whats with the multiples of 12?


Why this is necessary/essential?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Probably historic/traditional from a publisher's perspective. Vivaldi and Corelli had their opus numbers containing works in sets of twelve. The Corelli Opus 6 set of 12 concerti grossi reached "classic" status in the Baroque - precisely the very reason that Handel and his publisher wanted to do so, thus came about the greatest set of 12 concerti grossi ever, by Handel (also opus 6).


----------



## Jigsawwizard (May 16, 2010)

Boccherini, when is being an idiot essential? Teccomin asked a perfectly reasonable question and if you believe it's so unimportant, just don't leave a comment.


----------

